# Chippendale Cabinet Project



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

*Shopping And Planning*

.


----------



## Bearpie (Feb 19, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Shopping And Planning*
> 
> .


Looks like you are going to be busy for a while and I'll be watching for your posts. Good luck in your build.

Erwin, Jacksonville, FL


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Shopping And Planning*
> 
> .


You can do it.
I have seen the work ahead of you and it , to me, is massive.
The first set I cut was after my wife bought me my 10 inch band saw. This link helped me in the steps. I know he is pure hand tools. But the layout is the same. If you already know this stuff. Sorry. What I didn't know was the way you lay them out so the grain pattern has a certain look on the knee of the leg.
Good luck at the doctors office. And with that project.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Shopping And Planning*
> 
> .


That site has some interesting designs. I may try one of them just to see how it loks on there.
I've done plenty of compaiund cutting on the bandsaw. I have just never done these type legs. I just have to find a design I like or can draw out. I have seen people who can free hand this sort of thing. That's just not me though. I have to have at least a rough design to start with before I can "see it" in it's three dimensional form.
Thanks for the link though. I went and looked at it and already have found one design I think might look nice on there. I looked for two hours online earlier today and came up empty, and here you have led me to a design that quick. All I found earlier was very tall legs and some l liked that could be ordered for over $47 a piece.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Shopping And Planning*
> 
> .


Hey, while I was looking over that site you gave some more, I ran across a design that made me think of Chips. He's another fellow Lumberjock here in Vicksburg. I have got to get you and KTMM to ride with me over to his shop one of these days. His shop is small. If we all went together we'd have to stand outside, but if you like my work you would be simply amazed at his.
Anyway, there is a foot on that site that looks like an eagle's talon holding a ball. It reminded me so much of one I seen at Chips shop that he had carved. His looked so realistic that I was scared to touch it. I thought the talon may let go of the ball and grab my ba…...
No wait. This is a PG site.
Anyway, I know I can't do one like that on this one, but maybe if I start practicing carving one day (yea right!) I can put something like that on one.
I apologize folks. I told ya'll I was giddy over this project. Now I'm dreaming up all kinds of possibilities for it. Do any of you get this way over projects?


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Shopping And Planning*
> 
> .


Great would love to meet him. I know very well about small shop. Oh I used to call that foot a claw and ball. But I had a guy tell me it's Oriental. It's supposed to be a dragon holding a pearl of wisdom. I like that better cause its kinda cool.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

*One Messy Glueup*

.


----------



## amazing (Feb 26, 2011)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *One Messy Glueup*
> 
> .


I don't know about you William !You are diffinetly a one man band with a symphony of skills to back it up!You dig deep to get into the thick of things everytime,that's a good thing!Here you barely walk and i can't walk in your shoe for a minute!You'll work on anything!And now a chippendale ,Whooah!


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *One Messy Glueup*
> 
> .


Get to feeling better and slow down. Do you have a sketch of your leg? Not the ones attached to you the one you are gluing up. jk


----------



## therookie (Aug 29, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *One Messy Glueup*
> 
> .


looking good and your project is going to be beautifal.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *One Messy Glueup*
> 
> .


You want a sketch of the good leg or the bad one? I don't know which one is sexier. 
Sorry. I had to just go along with that one.
I did a rough sketch on a piece of scrap plywood I'll be using as a template. I was going to show a picture of it too, but when the camera didn't show the pencil lines very well, it just looked like a piece of scrap plywood. It's a rather simple desing really. It's just going to be a 3 1/2" square at the top that curves outwards into an angled foot. I got the idea roughly from a sketch on that website you gave me in the last installment.
Kevin, I truly think you've always been one of my biggest fans. Hope things have been going well for you since we last talked via email. You make it sound like I have some great talent with wood. I really don't. I'm still just a beginner. I do all my projects the same way, one cut at a time. I appreciate the compliments though.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

*The Start Of A Good Foundation*

.


----------



## HighRockWoodworking (Mar 30, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *The Start Of A Good Foundation*
> 
> .


Great post, the pictures are great at showing the process.


----------



## amazing (Feb 26, 2011)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *The Start Of A Good Foundation*
> 
> .


William your really something!Man when you start something you go to the extreme to get it right!I had no idea what making legs intailed but your demonstration filled all the voids i had of them.Beautyful narration of your going ons there.And in detail with nothing left out.You should be the guy that explains things on paper for every item sold so people can understand what they need to know when we buy something.When you work ,buddie you work!


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *The Start Of A Good Foundation*
> 
> .


Wow, I am IMPRESSED. You went from zero to done in 2 days. All I have managed to do today is work on a physics project. I have played with hot wheel cars, marbles and dominoes. Rube Goldberg is killing me.
I bet you got most of that done before the yellow box paid you a visit this afternoon returning your shop helpers. Gata love em!
Great job William


----------



## Chips (Mar 27, 2008)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *The Start Of A Good Foundation*
> 
> .


Looking good


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *The Start Of A Good Foundation*
> 
> .


seems to be a very good foundation you have made both on the project
but allso of the little one´s 

take care
Dennis


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *The Start Of A Good Foundation*
> 
> .


DENNIS!!!!!!!!
Someone got it. I didn't think they would.
I sort of done a double meaning there with the title on this one. 
Good foundation for the cabinet and a good foundation on bulding a love for working with wood on the kids. I didn't think anyone would actually catch on to that though.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *The Start Of A Good Foundation*
> 
> .


sometimes I´m lucky enoff to understand something wish ain´t the same as remember it …LOL
I think the most importen is to learn them is using tools the correct way and not to be affraid of try
new things in the DIY sector if they catch the virus and get a bide from the woodbug 
then its good but be able to more or less build their own home or at least repair most of it
and like to do it too that is what I try to do with my princess and let her think about how things
maybee shuold be made even though she has never seen it before with other words 
learn her to teach her self to think sort of out of the box thinking

take care
Dennis


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *The Start Of A Good Foundation*
> 
> .


Looking REALLY GOOD!!! Defininetley on my "Watch List"!!

Excellent Progress Photos also William.

Thanks for posting!

Rick


----------



## Bearpie (Feb 19, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *The Start Of A Good Foundation*
> 
> .


That is looking really good and you are really progressing fast. I like the idea of telling the kids that the scraps are a puzzle to put together!  Sometimes they get into the good stuff, Grrrr! Be watching for more progression.

Erwin, Jacksonville, FL


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *The Start Of A Good Foundation*
> 
> .


I agree with all of the above William! This is a great start to a wonderful project and also you really set a great example for your kids. Pictures are great. Narration is great too. I can't wait to see what is next!

Sheila


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

*Basic Cabinet*

.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Basic Cabinet*
> 
> .


OK I want a sideboard, china cabinet, dinning table and eight chairs to match. By Monday. Bet ya aint gata nuff glue fer tat cher. Oh oh Cajun hanging out again. JK
William so much in one day. Great job.
Hey I wana know how do you get your wife to help in the shop. Mine comes outside and tries to hold my only stool down. hmmmmm.
I cant wait to see the outcome of the stain. Good luck.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Basic Cabinet*
> 
> .


My wife likes helping me in the shop. I only wish she had more time. I don't care for sanding. She loves to sand. So guess what I happily let her do when she has time to stay over there for a while?
I don't mind shaping things with the sander. I'm talking about the task of just smoothing boards that I don't like so much.
Also, I don't do paint much, but when I do, I try to plan my painting for when she's around. She loves it.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Basic Cabinet*
> 
> .


Oh, and it isn't as much as it looks. Except for the curved cutouts in the three plates, the rest was just ripping off parts on the table saw and putting them together. Wait till I get on the detailed scroll work for this. It is amazing how much scroll work there is to do.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Basic Cabinet*
> 
> .


great progress in one day as David say and I do agree with him … 
looking good sofare , good teamwork 
but do slow down a bit and take care of that back William the last thing we want to hear
is you staying in bed the next three weeks

take care
Dennis


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Basic Cabinet*
> 
> .


Ok, I'll go ahead and admit it I guess. You're right. I've been up since about three this morning. I finally got tired of laying in bed hurting and gave up on trying to get sleep.
Ya'll are starting to sound like my wife. Everytime I overdo it she'll tell me she knew I was when I was doing it. When I question why she let me do it then, she'll say, "cause it woudn't do any good. You'd do it anyway no matter what I tell you".


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Basic Cabinet*
> 
> .


Hi Wiliam,

You certainly are making progress on this.

How deep is the throat on your scroll saw? It looks pretty big.

Lee


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Basic Cabinet*
> 
> .


It's a 16" scrollsaw.
The largest scrollsaw I have is a 16". With spirals and this sideways blade feature on the old Craftsman though I have cut several projects that I was told could not be done on a 16".


----------



## therookie (Aug 29, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Basic Cabinet*
> 
> .


looking good, keep it going


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Basic Cabinet*
> 
> .


Sorry I ´ll try not to do it again ….the last thing we want to meet on the site 
is our partners gost yelling at us ….. LOL

take care
Dennis


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Basic Cabinet*
> 
> .


I was just joking with you Dennis. It doesn't bother me much. I get people all the time telling me to slow down. I overdo my back on a regular basis. I've been told many times that it seems like I'm trying to hurt myself. I promise I'm not though. I just get wrapped up in a project and don't even realize how far I've gone, or how far I've pushed myself, until it's too late. 
I get lost in wood grain. I get lost and lose all track of time. Many times I am asked how many hours I have in a project. All I can do is guess according to how many days I was on it, with an average per day depending on how my health was during that time. 
My favorite story on this one is the bear and wolf. I had just gotten a book of scroll saw portrait patterns of animals. I was hurting one night and told my wife I was going to the shop and lay out a couple of patterns to occupy my mind. This was about nine at night. I started laying out the patterns and squaring up wood for two portraits, a bear and a wolf. Before I realized what I was doing, the sun was coming up and I was placing both portraits in frames, completely finished.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Basic Cabinet*
> 
> .


yah its funny how time fly´s when we have fun … LOL
I can´t tell storys like you can only little of the same happened to me in my last vacation in the shop
restoring plane´s …takes alot longer than expected ….LOL .. and 12-16 hours workdays in there over
the table can kill a back as mine

take care
Dennis


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

*Patterns and Stain*

.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Patterns and Stain*
> 
> .


Looking good. I do like the stain. Not to dark not to light.
I am waiting to see that fretwork in progress. 
Bad rain coming tomorrow. Build a small fire in your stove, take that nip out of the air, poor a cup of coffee and get after it. 
Hope you feel better William.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Patterns and Stain*
> 
> .


I doubt there will be anything going on in the shop tomorrow. 
First Saturday of each month is Kid's Workshop at Home Depot. I think they're supposed to build a wooden toy car tomorrow. I carry my little ones every month. 
Also my wife and I will be going out tomorrow evening in celebration of our ten year wedding anniversary.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Patterns and Stain*
> 
> .


I have taken my nephews to that and they loved it.
Happy 10 years. You mean she has put up with you that long. 
Traditional 10 year gift is tin. You better start polishing that old soup can. 
All kidding aside. Happy Anniversary!


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Patterns and Stain*
> 
> .


happy Anniversary  hope you have the diplom ready to her

and its understandeble why you are proud of your work with the legs 
so you are forgiven for the little bragging …. 

have a great weekend with the children and your wife
Dennis


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Patterns and Stain*
> 
> .


It looks great, William! I can't wait to see the fretwork either. It is really going to be beautiful!

The time you spend with your family is precious. I used to do ceramics when my son was small and I wound up taking him to some classes with me. He still has the ghost that the painted there (he is 27!). Now he is working on his train set in his basement and he really does the detail work nicely. I think the early influences are the best on kids.

It is great to see that even though you do what you like doing, you take time with your family and enjoy that too. It is a great balance you have struck and something that makes it all worthwhile.

Scroll on, my friend!  Sheila


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

*Started The Scroll Work, Oops*

.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Started The Scroll Work, Oops*
> 
> .


Yep "Murphy" is over at your house. Keep him there a few more days. He stays around my house so much I let him stay in the spare room.
Even with your wood issues it still looks good William.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Started The Scroll Work, Oops*
> 
> .


It looks good, I think. Too bad it won't do the way I started. I don't know how I missed it. I didn't notice it until after I had cut it and stood it up there to get an idea how it was going to look. There are spots where the only thing holding some sections together is the veneer on each side of the plywood. It's a wonder it didn't break when I was sanding it. 
I'm just glad I caught it now instead of after I'd cut all the pieces for that section.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Started The Scroll Work, Oops*
> 
> .


I totally understand. Even with a plan simple things such as grain direction can get you. Grain direction bit me hard just before Christmas when I was building my wife a bench. Take 2 steps back and go to plan b. By the time the project is over if your like me you should be on plan x. Good luck.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Started The Scroll Work, Oops*
> 
> .


this is looking great william…i know you will do nothing but the best…its all you know to do…have fun with this one. grizzman


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Started The Scroll Work, Oops*
> 
> .


Looks great, William! My first thought when seeing the fretwork was "Wow! That's delicate!" It really is going to look nice though.

Luan can be like that sometimes. The voids really don't allow you to scroll it. When stuff like that happens to me, I call them "practice runs" and chalk it up to training. 

I hope you feel better soon. Thanks for the nice post!

Sheila


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Started The Scroll Work, Oops*
> 
> .


This project does have quit a few pieces of delicate fretwork on it. That is exactly why I made several changes from the original plans. 
The scrolled pieces under the cabinet for example are, according to the plans, supposed to be cut from quarter inch material. After doing a little studying of everything, any load bearing scroll work I'm cutting out of a minimum of half inch material. I just can't see putting quarter inch material on there for something like that. If I did, it wouldn't take much of an accidental bump for someone to break pieces off of it. 
This is also why the plywood with the voids wouldn't work in my opinion. It's already delicate work on it. The voids would only make it more so. I could probably get away with it visually, but I could never do that with a clear mind. It would bother me forever. 
As for the luan, I don't know what I was thinking. Apparently, I wasn't. I knew luan had this tendancy. I just didn't think about it at the time. I use luan quite a bit in scrolled portraits. I know from now on though that it just will not do for furniture type applications. Luckily though, I have quite a bit of the lighter colored cabinet grade plywood on hand at the moment. I could never afford to buy material that good. My brother does construction work though. He was going to throw all this away a while back from a bathroom remodeling job he done. I'm glad he came by my house on his way to the dump that day. He tries to offer me scraps when they have them. He doesn't always have the time to get by here though.


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Started The Scroll Work, Oops*
> 
> .


Hi William;

That's some fine scroll work.

Too bad about the luan.

Lee


----------



## Billp (Nov 25, 2006)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Started The Scroll Work, Oops*
> 
> .


It looks orential so you could use auto body filler and paint that part black or use a method called Japaning.


----------



## cooperedpatterns (Sep 27, 2008)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Started The Scroll Work, Oops*
> 
> .


Great contrast between the curved scrollwork and the straight scrollwork. Fine job


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

*One Happy Scroller*

.


----------



## CaptainSkully (Aug 28, 2008)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *One Happy Scroller*
> 
> .


Wow! You're really pulling this off. Spectacular.


----------



## Tubmanslim (Jul 20, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *One Happy Scroller*
> 
> .


Looks great William! I really like what you did with the feet as well.

Be Well

Shawn


----------



## RonPeters (Jul 7, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *One Happy Scroller*
> 
> .


Dang! That's intense! Looks really good.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *One Happy Scroller*
> 
> .


*WOW* William, once again so much in so little time.
Does that scroll saw buzz in your head while you sleep.
And yes I understand blurry, I see it all the time. Mine is eyesight yours is tired.
Hey it is really going well, did Murphy pay his visit today or did you send him my way. 
I had some shop time managed to cut a few dovetails.
At this pace, buy the first of the week you will have it woopt.


----------



## Bearpie (Feb 19, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *One Happy Scroller*
> 
> .


Yup, you did a lot today and I'm in awe of how much you got done! I would not have done a third of what you did!

Erwin, Jacksonville, FL


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *One Happy Scroller*
> 
> .


I guess Murphy left. I had no problems today. As a matter of fact I had a great day. I love it on those rare days when I look up and can't believe myself just how much I've gotten done.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *One Happy Scroller*
> 
> .


Nice looking cabinet.


----------



## Verna (Oct 22, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *One Happy Scroller*
> 
> .


William, you have every right to be tired!!! Great scrolling, and a wonderful cabinet!! You accomplished a lot more than I did today.

I'm looking forward to your next blog entry.


----------



## AZMac (Jan 10, 2011)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *One Happy Scroller*
> 
> .


WOW you are good. very nice work William.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *One Happy Scroller*
> 
> .


WoW^2!! You must love sawing ;-)


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *One Happy Scroller*
> 
> .


It really looks like you are rolling right along! Everything looks so clean and precise! I am happy to hear you are feeling well and it really shows in the progress you are making. Great cabinet! 

Sheila


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *One Happy Scroller*
> 
> .


Hi William;

That is some clean looking scroll work. Very straight lines, very consistant.

What kind of scroll saw are you using, and which blades?

You sure did get a lot done.

Lee


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *One Happy Scroller*
> 
> .


Lee, I use a Delta SS250 scroll saw. This is what most consider an "entry level" saw. It is not a top of the line by no means. It is a 16" saw. I bought it on clearance for $69 after I completely wore out my first saw, a Ryobi. I liked it so much that I bought a second saw before the store run out of them just in case this one ever tore up. It has torn up, a couple of times. I work my saws in rotation now. I'll keep one as a backup. If the saw I'm using tears up, I'll bolt the backup to my scrolling table. Meanwhile, I'll find parts to fix the other one so it can then be the backup.
As for blades, that is a broad subject. Most times though, my blade of choice is Flying Dutchman #3 spiral blades. I order them by the gross from Mikes Workshop. On real large pieces, I sometimes move over to an old Craftsman saw I have that uses pinned blades. On it, I use Olson 14011 blades. I buy them locally because I have not found a bulk source for them that is much cheaper than what I can pick them up for here in town.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

*Level Up*

.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Level Up*
> 
> .


Looking fancy William. There is no way I could scroll that straight. Whew! 
Glad you live on a hill. Its raining buckets.


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Level Up*
> 
> .


It's really looking great, William. What a lot of beautiful scroll work on this project! It looks like it is coming together wonderfully, though!

Sheila


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Level Up*
> 
> .


This is really remarkable work, William.

You must be like a pit bull…set your mind to something, and nothing will stop you!

Lee


----------



## jerrells (Jul 3, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Level Up*
> 
> .


Great looking project. I love the combination of furniture building and scrollword. Great detail. Look forward to seeing the finished project.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

*Two For One With Some More Scrolling*

.


----------



## JulianLech (Jan 13, 2011)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Two For One With Some More Scrolling*
> 
> .


That is an amazing piece. Can't wait to see how it comes out.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Two For One With Some More Scrolling*
> 
> .


William i got a thought other than a bad joke. Do you have any gun blue? Try this if you do. Get some small cheap hinges, take a propane torch to them and burn the fake brass off. Then cool them, either wait or dunk em in water. Now at this point if you want a texture. Take a small hammer and give em the ole smithy look. If not just drop em in the gun blue. The longer you leave them the blacker they will get. They will take the apearance of old school hinges. Go look at lee valley and price some. Hope that helps. Oh dont touch them with your fingers before the gun blue. or your finish will be uneven. That might be cool looking to. 
Great progress and great spare!


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Two For One With Some More Scrolling*
> 
> .


I can't get over how precise you cut those delicate overlay pieces! They are so big and yet you do such a perfect job on them. You really do beautiful work. I haven't used spiral blades much, but my partner does and tries to get me to use them more. I may do so after seeing this. 

Great post! Sheila


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Two For One With Some More Scrolling*
> 
> .


WOW William;

Your scroll work is incredible!!!!!

You have the controll of a CNC machine.

Fantastic work.

Lee


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Two For One With Some More Scrolling*
> 
> .


Ok, I'm going to brag on myself. 
I've been asked more than a few times what CNC setup I use. I have to prove to some people that everything is handcut. One way I do this is "fuzzies". That's the little splintered areas of wood on the backside of scrolled cuttings. Too much fuzzie and a cutting looks like crap. I used to painstakingly remove all the fuzz. Now I only remove enough for it to look good. I make sure to leave tiny bits that aren't seen right off by most people but that I can point out as further proof that pieces are cut on a scroll saw instead of a CNC router. 
I have also been asked other doubting questions about my scroll work. I think the weirdest on in my opinion was when I was asked if it was cut with a water jet. I have never heard of a water jet, but can't fathom how that would work. From my experience, water and wood don't play so well together.
Now I want to tell a little secret. I've also been asked on occasion if I make mistakes. The secret is that when you making matching pieces, making a mistake is fine, as long as you go back and add that mistake consistantly on any matching pieces. If small mistakes are on matching pieces, noone notices. If a small mistake is on one of matching pieces, it tends to stick out like a sore thumb.
Then there are things that just come with experience and patience. Take for example the overlay pieces on each side of where the doors go. I like cutting things like that sometimes because of the challenge. Something I learned the hard way though. Turn the saw off before you do something like cough or sneeze. If you don't, you'll be starting over.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Two For One With Some More Scrolling*
> 
> .


I never get over the patience you scrollers have. It's really wonderful.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Two For One With Some More Scrolling*
> 
> .


Sheila, I have seen a lot of your work and really don't see a need for you to use spirals. It is a good skill to learn on the scroll saw. For reasons unknown to me, when I started scrolling, I practiced with flat blades and spirals. Now I use spirals almost exclusively. I do so because I cut a lot of things that are bigger than what can be cut on my saw with flat blades. If you never cut things larger than the throat depth of your saw, then you get a cleaner cut with flat blades.
The reason though that I stick with spirals even on small stuff now is consistancy. I found that if I switch between flat blades and spirals too much, since they cut differently, I find myself cutting badly with both of them. Sticking with one kind of blade keeps me cutting with consistant accuracy.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

*The Doors*

.


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *The Doors*
> 
> .


William;

This is really looking great!!!

Have you ever considered using European hinges?

They making hanging doors a piece of cake. Adjustments are simple, too.

Lee


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *The Doors*
> 
> .


looking great William. Blame the bad luck on Murphy. Are you going to try to match the fretwork color with the hardwood or leave a bit of difference between the two. I like it with a difference in the color. It makes the fretwork standout. IMHO
Good stuff.
I got a week off now. Shop time is in the near future


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *The Doors*
> 
> .


Lee, I'm afraid I don't know what European hinges are. I'll have to check into that. It may be something I will use in the future. I'll be willing to try anything that'll make hanging doors evenly any easier at all.
Dave, I'm leaving the scroll work the same color. When I'm through building, what you see now will just be coated with several coats of polyurethane. I like the contrasting color. However, I'm not quite through yet. There's still more scroll work to do. There's a piece of scroll work that spans 47" across the back of the top plate and stand about eight inches tall with a small overlay piece in the middle of it. Also, there's a few spots I have noticed as I've went that I may sand on a little before the polyurthane.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *The Doors*
> 
> .


William my wife isn't feeling well and I showed her you project. That promptly produced a smile on her face. You have done real good today, you built smiles
thx friend


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *The Doors*
> 
> .


I'm glad I could make someone feel better. 
When this is done, I can't wait until I get the money for everything I'm going to need to start my next challenge project.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *The Doors*
> 
> .


That is turning out very nice!!


----------



## ND2ELK (Jan 25, 2008)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *The Doors*
> 
> .


Very impressive project. Beautifully done. Thanks for posting.

God Bless
tom


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *The Doors*
> 
> .


This is really, really looking awesome! Your work is amazing! I have enjoyed reading about this process very much and appreciate your sharing it with us. Way to go, William!

Sheila


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *The Doors*
> 
> .


Thank you all so much for the compliments. 
There will not be a post today either. I got nothing done today. Well, I got nothing done in the shop anyway. I did have a wonderful day though. Actually most of my day was consumed by Lumberjocks. So I will be writing a post in my Coffeepot Ramblings section before I get off line tonight.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *The Doors*
> 
> .


William thats some awesome work.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

*Four Foot Topper*

..


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Four Foot Topper*
> 
> ..


Fabulous job, William.

Well written, too.

Lee


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Four Foot Topper*
> 
> ..


Nice work. I'm suurprised how fast you did it.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Four Foot Topper*
> 
> ..


Great going William.If your like me I cant wait to see it finished but I hate putting finish on.
Sorry I have been out of pocket, the wife passed the wonderful flu to me.
Topamax the sunglasses are back


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Four Foot Topper*
> 
> ..


Just in to check things out while waiting on poly to dry.
Yes I HATE putting on finish. I'm getting a refresher today of why exactly I hate applying poly on scroll work. It take forever to get MOSTof the little holes with the poly and you still have the tiny one's with none at all. And you know it's those tiny things that drive me completely CRAZY.
Flu? Are you going to make it Saturday?


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Four Foot Topper*
> 
> ..


I'm coming. It aint the real flue but it feels like it! I started finishing my tote. And I think I got more dye on me than my project.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Four Foot Topper*
> 
> ..


I will have to pin down an exact time closer to Saturday, but KTMM told me he would be there around 11 or 12. We'll all have to set and exact time and area to meet up. I think Chip will be there as well. I'm trying to get out to his place before then but can't promise anything. I somehow have lost his number.
Are there any more Mississippi Lumberjocks going?


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Four Foot Topper*
> 
> ..


Time and place will be good to know. Ill send some pm's and go fishin for a few see if I get any bites!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Four Foot Topper*
> 
> ..


I'm really not even sure what time this thing starts. I will try to find that out today. KTMM says he'll be there around 11 or 12. I think the entrance wil be a good place to meet. 
Another good place would be the outhouse in the old Mississippi town they have there.
No, the enrance would be better. Bad joke.
I will probably get there earlier than 11 just because I like the Ag museum.
I thought of something that would be cool. We should get a photo of all Lumberjocks that show up together in the rocking chair. If you've never been there, there's a rocking chair in the lobby you can get your picture taken on that's large enough to hold all of us and then some.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

*Guilty*

.


----------



## Bearpie (Feb 19, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Guilty*
> 
> .


William, the cabinet looks really great! The guy standing next to it looks pretty good too!

Erwin, Jacksonville, FL


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Guilty*
> 
> .


Really great job WIlliam.

Your a master with the scroll saw.

Lee


----------



## therookie (Aug 29, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Guilty*
> 
> .


I am liking that cabinet, where did you get the plans?


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Guilty*
> 
> .


Hey go get 200 gallons and dip it. I seen em do it with a car. JK
Looks great.
William it really does look good. And I do like the 2 toned look of the wood.
Oh looks like ya got a little poly on your cheek.
I couldn't help myself. I have been doing the same with my 2 nephews in the shop. Somebody shoot me please. Uncle Dave whats this do. Uncle Dave what happens when I put my finger in here. AAAAAAAAAAAh. Sometimes having 3 girls is a blessing.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Guilty*
> 
> .


Rookie, the plans can be found here at Wildwood Designs.
kkickback, I've tried lacquer with bad results. And yes, you still have to sand in between coats. Of course you can't sand in the tiny holes, but you do sand any flat surfaces you can reach. The can of poly usually suggests 220 grit. I found some 320 I've been using.
Bearpie, "The guy standing next to it looks pretty good too!" It's time to see the eye doctor. Please. Quick. We don't want you in the shop untill you get glasses. Eyesight that bad can cost you fingers.
SuperD, you need to learn how to answer them questions correctly. 
Uncle Dave whats this do?
It makes you ask questions.
Uncle Dave what happens when I put my finger in here?
Same thing as this (while quickly clamping a spring clamp on his nose).
Give them an important job to do. Find you some scrap soft lumber. Pine works real well. Plane it down as thin as you can get it with the electric planer, leaving a huge pile of wood shavings. Then palm a nut in your hand as you reach over on the planer somewhere and say "CRAP". 
"Now you boys have to help me. You see this nut (make sure it's a small one that you only have the one of that you're fixing to stick in your pocket)? There's another on down there somewhere in all that sawdust. Can ya'll find it for me? It would help me out a lot if you could.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Guilty*
> 
> .


Hi William. I have somehow managed to miss your great blog on this very interesting project. You got a fantastic result. I read through all 12 blogs in the series just now and I am impressed at the smart way you approached the work. I'm usually not that crazy about a piece with so much fancy work, but I love this piece. I think the Chinese influence in the design is what makes it special and of course the workmanship makes quite a difference too. Thanks much for sharing the build with us.


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Guilty*
> 
> .


It looks awesome, William! I feel your pain in regards to poly. It sucks when trying to finish scroll work! I have really loved using mineral oil and then a couple light coats of spray shellac after the oil has soaked in. It gives a nice warm finish. However, with a project that is like this, I would think you would need more durability than shellac would provide.

You did a splendid job on it! It is worth every minute! 

Sheila


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Guilty*
> 
> .


Sheila, I'm so glad someone understands what I go through with finishes. I come close to an all out argument with my brother every time he comes over. He does construction work and a lot of remodel jobs. Every time he sees a work I do, he compliments it, then proceeds to worry me to death about why I leave a lot of my project bare. I've tried explaining it to him, but he just doesn't get it.
I actually thought about using shellac and decided against it because of the exact reason you mention. I needed a more durable finish with it being a piece of furniture.


----------

